
Design feedback request – my new personal site - jackshepherd
https://www.jack-shepherd.co.uk/
======
jackshepherd
Hello! I would appreciate any feedback for my new personal site. Specifically,
I'm pleased with the concept and appearance on desktop/tablet, but I cannot
think of how to make this design work well on mobile. Thank you!

